# Bulking - Diet



## Cameronw1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone could help I'm currently bang on 12 stone but I'm struggling to put any more size/weight on - I believe it's due to my diet I'm basically constantly hungry and just eat and eat ( mainly junk food ) could anybody help me come up with a good diet please


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Work out what your eating and the calories your eating, in reality it won't be that much and you need to make a concerted effort to eat more! I once put weight on at 3250 cals, now I'm at 4500 to gain weight and size! Sucks but such is life! That's nearly 1.5x and I'm only a stone and a bit heavier at 93kg from 83kg  so 10kg means an extra half as much in my case

use MyFitnessPal and put everything in!

stop with the snacks and get decent meals down your neck, good protein sources (whey, chicken and fat free Greek yoghurt from Aldi) and good fats as well (peanut butter/extra virgin olive oil/peanut m&ms are also good being half peanut too and a low gi carb believe it or not!)

carbs I use oats, rice (normally with a curry and that chicken I mentioned) milk is good for all three macros 

a good diet is one that you find palatable and can sustain

you have to give us some ideas though, what you eat daily? List a typical day and we will have a look what you eat and a conservative guess at your cals


----------



## Cameronw1 (Nov 19, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Work out what your eating and the calories your eating, in reality it won't be that much and you need to make a concerted effort to eat more! I once put weight on at 3250 cals, now I'm at 4500 to gain weight and size! Sucks but such is life! That's nearly 1.5x and I'm only a stone and a bit heavier at 93kg from 83kg  so 10kg means an extra half as much in my case
> 
> use MyFitnessPal and put everything in!
> 
> ...


 When I wake up I usually have a bowl of cereal or a tub of golden syrup porridge let's say about 9am

a few hours after let's says 12 I have chicken and rice but some days if I'm busy I don't eat which is the problem obviously

then about 3pm I'd have a chicken and rice again majority of the time but yet again if I'm busy at work I'd have a turkey sandwich

then I train at 5pm till 6/6.15 then go home and have fish and rice or chicken and rice

I could just do with a meal plan really like what to eat in the morning the thing is I'm fussy ( don't like eggs , tuna and only like some veg ) which is not ideal as these are all vitals in body building


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

That's about 2000 calories if that depending on portion sizes I'd guess and damn boring! No wonder your snacking!

nothing is vital in body building, bar protein which again you seem light on!

id aim for 2500 calories split 50% carbs, 25% fats and protein, that's 156g protein, 312g carbs and 69g fats

ive just chucked something together based on what I'd eat for 2500 calories, from Aldi, coop and Morrison's generally  have the Greek yoghurt with honey after training and the m&ms whenever you feel like, but before training is as good as anytime


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Stick an apple in somewhere and you'll be at 2500 calories (I ignore the big number at the top and focus on carbs, protein and fats)

it has some variety in it so you won't get bored! Rice and chicken is boring as hell! Enjoy eating!

if you don't gain any weight at all add 300 calories, if you lose add 450, if you gain a few lb over a month your on the right track!


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Cameronw1 said:


> I could just do with a meal plan really like what to eat in the morning the thing is I'm fussy ( don't like eggs , tuna and only like some veg ) which is not ideal as these are all vitals in body building


 So why don't you google "Bulking diet plan"? Instead of coming here, saying "Make me a bulking plan please, and by the way I'm a fussy eater so you'll need some sort pf psychic ability to go along with your charitable nature. BTW I miss meals all the time, so that's why I'm not growing. But anyway, diet plan please".


----------

